# Anfängerfrage zu JDBC installation unter TOMCAT 5.0



## kartofelbauer (11. Jun 2005)

moin

ich hab folgendes problem, ich versuche mich gerade in der webprogrammierung und möchte nun datenbanken an die anwendung anbinden.
geht aber net 

ide = myEclipse
db  = mysql 
jdbc = von sun für mysql

ich habe schon einige tutorials im inet gefunden aber nichts hat mich wirklich weiter gebracht und ich möchte hier auch nicht beschreiben was ich schon alles probiert habe.
ich bekomme keine verbindung zum datenbank treiber!

wenn ich eine normale java classe schreibe, wird der jdbc treiber gefunden und ich kann auf den datenbestand zugreifen nur mit JSP geht es nicht, ich denke mal es liegt an tomcat

kann mir bitte einer weiterhelfen???
ich probiere mich seit donnerstag dran, ohne erfolg...


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jun 2005)

jdbc = von sun für mysql 

was soll das sein???

der jdbc-treiber (eine jar-datei) sollte ins $CATALINA/common/lib Verzeichnis kopiert werden

(oder du legst die Datei in WEB-INF/lib)


> ich bekomme keine verbindung zum datenbank treiber!


hä? kannst du den Treiber laden und bekommst du keine Verbindung zur DB, oder bekommst du eine ClassNotFound?


----------



## kartofelbauer (11. Jun 2005)

1. ohgott falsches forum, sorry 

jdbc von sun : mysql-connector-java-3.1.8

ich habe die jar datei im common/lib Verzeichnis!
selbst wenn ich diese im WEB-INF/Verzeichnis habe bekomme ich den selben fehler

ich bekommen dieses fehler von tomcat :


javax.servlet.ServletException: org/aspectj/lang/Signature
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:867)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:800)
	org.apache.jsp.dbtest_jsp._jspService(dbtest_jsp.java:71)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:133)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:311)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:301)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:248)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)



java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/aspectj/lang/Signature
	java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)
	org.apache.jsp.dbtest_jsp._jspService(dbtest_jsp.java:55)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:133)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:311)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:301)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:248)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jun 2005)

hast du eclipse und das aspectJ Plugin installiert?

und da irgendwas rumkonfiguriert

oder ist das eine veralberung?

=> hat doch überhaupt NICHTS mit dem Datenbank treiber zu tun


----------



## kartofelbauer (11. Jun 2005)

ich hab das myeclipse plug in

und hab da nichts rumkonfiguriert ...
wie gesagt, java classes mit datenbank anbindung im selben project funktionieren


----------

